# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Noleggio Lungo Termine con società straniera

## teo2811

Si sente parecchio parlare della convenienza del noleggio a lungo termine attraverso società straniere (soprattutto Tedesche).
Oltre al costo del canone che dicono essere competitivo in quanto le assicurazioni in Germania costano molto meno, un punto di forza sta sul "recupero dell'IVA".
L'auto oggetto del noleggio sarà quindi immatricolata in Germania ed avrà targa tedesca. 
Vorrei capire meglio come funziona la gestione dell'IVA sulle fatture di queste società tedesche. 
Qualcuno può aiutarmi? 
Grazie 
Matteo

----------


## Speedy

> Si sente parecchio parlare della convenienza del noleggio a lungo termine attraverso società straniere (soprattutto Tedesche).
> Oltre al costo del canone che dicono essere competitivo in quanto le assicurazioni in Germania costano molto meno, un punto di forza sta sul "recupero dell'IVA".
> L'auto oggetto del noleggio sarà quindi immatricolata in Germania ed avrà targa tedesca. 
> Vorrei capire meglio come funziona la gestione dell'IVA sulle fatture di queste società tedesche.
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
> Grazie
> Matteo

  L'iva pagata in Germania su fattura tedesca non può essere recuperata in Italia.
Forse le parole "recupero dell'IVA" significano che innanzi tutto l'aliquota IVA è più bassa (credo il 16% anzichè il 20%) per cui, tenuto conto che dell'IVA italiana puoi recuperare soltanto il 40%, forse il fatto di non poter detrarre lVA incide in maniera marginale.
Se invece la fattura viene emessa in Italia, l'IVA sarà sempre del 20%.
Ritengo sia opportuno fare calcoli di convenienza, prima di sottoscrivere il contratto. I messaggi pubblicitari vanno .. ponderati con attenzione  :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## teo2811

Mi sono fatto fare un'offerta di noleggio chiedendo informazioni sull'IVA e mi hanno risposto così:
"Il 19% IVA non è da pagare con la cessione della rivendicazione del rimborso IVA alla xxxx GmbH"
Dove xxxx è la società di noleggio. 
Sembrerebbe interessante. Che ne dite? 
Matteo

----------


## Bibolo

mi sembra interessante come modalità, potrei avere il link di queste ditte???

----------


## teo2811

> mi sembra interessante come modalità, potrei avere il link di queste ditte???

  Se cerchi su google "noleggio targa tedesca" ne viene fuori qualcuno. Io ho fatto così...

----------


## Royal

> Se cerchi su google "noleggio targa tedesca" ne viene fuori qualcuno. Io ho fatto così...

  Ciao a tutti , se volete un noleggio auto aziendale o privato con società estera (tedesca) potete chiedere a me che faccio questo tipo di contratti.
Posso rispondervi con esempi economici e con documentazione fiscale in merito, ciao a tutti.

----------


## teo2811

> Ciao a tutti , se volete un noleggio auto aziendale o privato con societ&#224; estera (tedesca) potete chiedere a me che faccio questo tipo di contratti.
> Posso rispondervi con esempi economici e con documentazione fiscale in merito, ciao a tutti.

  Ciao. Puoi contattarmi?

----------


## Royal

> Ciao. Puoi contattarmi? la mia e-mail è (togli NOSPAM) NOSPAMmatteo.vianello@datacheck.it

  Salve TEO2811 , ha ricevuto le mail?che ne dice??
Grazie, ciao.

----------


## idroweb

Salve, ho una domanda da fare in merito: è possibile noleggiare e utilizzare un furgone  a tre posti tipo lo Scudo Fiat per lavoro e in privato? in sostanza farne un uso promiscuo senza incorrere a illegalità.
Inoltre il costo rientra nei beni strumentali? cosa che vorrei evitare.
Spero qualcuno mi risponda.
Grazie

----------


## idroweb

Nessuno può intervenire al mio quesito? Grazie

----------


## Contabile

> Salve, ho una domanda da fare in merito: è possibile noleggiare e utilizzare un furgone  a tre posti tipo lo Scudo Fiat per lavoro e in privato? in sostanza farne un uso promiscuo senza incorrere a illegalità.

  Con la percentuale di detraibilità al 40% dei costi e dell'IVA è possibile.   

> Inoltre il costo rientra nei beni strumentali? cosa che vorrei evitare.

  Se è per parametrizzare, in previsione di entrare nel regime dei minimi, i canoni di locazione concorrono al "valore beni strumentali"

----------


## idroweb

> Con la percentuale di detraibilit&#224; al 40&#37; dei costi e dell'IVA &#232; possibile.

  Mi sta dando una buona notizia dal momento che possedere due mezzi, oltre al costo risulta sprecato per l'utilizzo che ne faccio.   

> Se &#232; per parametrizzare, in previsione di entrare nel regime dei minimi, i canoni di locazione concorrono al "valore beni strumentali"

  Non penso di rientrare nel regime in questione, temo inoltre di fare una sciocchezza nel mio caso, tuttavia se i canoni concorrono al valore dei beni in una percentuale diversa dal 100%, mi andrebbe bene. 
Questo discorso dunque, vale sia per un furgone chiuso (autocarro) che vetrato (autoveicolo) oppure interpreto male? 
Grazie mille

----------


## idroweb

> Se è per parametrizzare, in previsione di entrare nel regime dei minimi, i canoni di locazione concorrono al "valore beni strumentali"

  Confermo che non rientro nei minimi quindi concorrono al valore beni strumentali     ? 
Grazie

----------


## idroweb

Salve, ripropongo parte della domanda fatta tempo fa &#232; cio&#232; se &#232; possibile utilizzare un furgone vetrato a 3/4 posti sia per lavoro che per uso privato, senza incappare a rischi di sequestro/sanzioni. In sostanza utilizzarlo promiscuamente come era possibile anni addietro. 
Fiscalmente sembra non ci siano problemi per&#242; vorrei essere certo di non rischiare, ancor pi&#249; nel caso del noleggio a lungo termine. 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, ripropongo parte della domanda fatta tempo fa è cioè se è possibile utilizzare un furgone vetrato a 3/4 posti sia per lavoro che per uso privato, senza incappare a rischi di sequestro/sanzioni. In sostanza utilizzarlo promiscuamente come era possibile anni addietro. 
> Fiscalmente sembra non ci siano problemi però vorrei essere certo di non rischiare, ancor più nel caso del noleggio a lungo termine. 
> Grazie

  Non è mai stato possibile utilizzare per uso privato una vettura destinata ad usi diversi (come il furgone). Ci sono sanzioni amministrative e il ritiro della carta di circolazione.
Lo dice il codice della strada. 
ciao

----------


## idroweb

Sono ancora più perplesso! 
se esistono delle regole perché ci sono pareri contrastanti?  
io ricordo che molti anni fa la buonanima di mio padre utilizzava una vecchia Fiat 127 esponendo sul vetro la lettera "E" che permetteva il trasporto di cose/attrezzatura per lavoro e allora esisteva l'immatricolazione ad uso promiscuo, mi pare che tale possibilità sia stata soppressa nel 2000 circa o erro? 
Ciò che non capisco è perché ci sia la possibilità di aggirare l'ostacolo fiscalmente quando poi di fatto è vietato!

----------


## danilo sciuto

La norma del codice della strada che vieta l'utilizzo di un veicolo a fini diversi da quelli per cui è stato immatricolato esiste da molto tempo. 
ciao   

> Sono ancora più perplesso! 
> se esistono delle regole perché ci sono pareri contrastanti?  
> io ricordo che molti anni fa la buonanima di mio padre utilizzava una vecchia Fiat 127 esponendo sul vetro la lettera "E" che permetteva il trasporto di cose/attrezzatura per lavoro e allora esisteva l'immatricolazione ad uso promiscuo, mi pare che tale possibilità sia stata soppressa nel 2000 circa o erro? 
> Ciò che non capisco è perché ci sia la possibilità di aggirare l'ostacolo fiscalmente quando poi di fatto è vietato!

----------


## linuxgfx

> Ciao a tutti , se volete un noleggio auto aziendale o privato con società estera (tedesca) potete chiedere a me che faccio questo tipo di contratti.
> Posso rispondervi con esempi economici e con documentazione fiscale in merito, ciao a tutti.

  Ciao, sarei interessato a noleggiare un'auto nuova con società tedesca e vorrei avere maggiori informazioni.
Ecco la mia mail: amministrazione@bitconcept.it o il mio cel: 348 395 39 10
Grazie

----------


## ENNEGI

> Ciao a tutti , se volete un noleggio auto aziendale o privato con societ&#224; estera (tedesca) potete chiedere a me che faccio questo tipo di contratti.
> Posso rispondervi con esempi economici e con documentazione fiscale in merito, ciao a tutti.

  vorrei  le informazioni sul contratto di noleggio con targa tedesca. grazie
flavia
questa &#232; la mia email : bartolomei.f@flado.it

----------


## Piero di Ciampino

> Ciao. Puoi contattarmi?

  Buon giorno, non so se ho indovinato ma cerco chi può indirizzarmi ad un noleggio a lungo termine tedesco.
Grazie
Piero di Ciampino

----------


## paolab

> Buon giorno, non so se ho indovinato ma cerco chi può indirizzarmi ad un noleggio a lungo termine tedesco.
> Grazie
> Piero di Ciampino

  se leggi i post precedenti a questo nio trovi dei riferimenti...  :Smile:

----------


## e-fruit gmbh

scusa royal ho letto che fai di lavoro,ho una societa' in germania e vorrei noleggio a lungo termine di un'auto...
Puoi contattarmi gentilmente? la mia mail e  efruit.direzione@ gmail.com
grazie

----------


## mspadafora77

Buongiorno. Ho avuto esperienza nel noleggio lungo termine anche con società straniere. Ho noleggiato qui: noleggioclick.it ma alla fine agenzia leasy (quindi stessa cosa). 
Contattando anche altre società come ald mi dissero che l'importante la società abbia conto corrente italiano. Credo che per verificarne la solvibilità economica.

----------

